# Systema Blade Seminar Jan 20th-21st Bellevue, Wa. USA.



## Brian King (Dec 14, 2006)

*Posted with permission*
Systema Northwest is pleased to announce an upcoming BLADE SEMINAR!!! 

With *Emmanual Manolakakis* (Fightclub www.fight-club.ca )From Toronto, Canada January 20-21, 2007 Saturday and Sunday 12:00pm  4:00pm 

Cost: $100 for the weekend $50 for one day 

Join us for two full days of knife work presented by one of the top Systema Instructors in North America. Come experience for yourself a true professional who is calm, smooth and exceptionally effective in his fighting and teaching abilities.

Space is limited! Pre-registration is recommended! For more information or to send payment contact: 
Brian King 
10545 SE 238th St. #1 
Kent, WA 98031 
Phone: (206) 293-9490 
E-mail: SystemaNW@yahoo.com 
web site: http://systemanw.com/

Event location: 
SYSTEMA NORTHWEST Russian Martial Art 
13410 SE 32nd St. Suite 3D 
Bellevue, WA 98005 206-293-9490 
http://systemanw.com/


----------



## erich (Jan 23, 2007)

Just a quick note to say that this was another terrific seminar hosted by Brian and SystemaNW.   The 40 or so in attendance worked hard, sweat buckets, got banged up, twisted up, carved up, and ultimately left quite exhausted and satisfied.

Manny moves with the effortlessness, creativity, and intuition that are the hallmarks of high quality systema.  He presented a series of skill building exercises moving from unarmed to solo unarmed/vs. attacker with knife, to multple knives and multiple attackers.  These exercises were puncuated with illustrative live examples of him working with a partner or partners, but the majority attendee of time was spent doing hands on work while Manny patrolled and offered insight.  Always the emphasis was on the movement, and awareness and not on technique; and reality was served with frequent reminders about the extreme danger to life and limb when working against or with a knife.

I noticed significant improment in the movement and timing of myself and other participants over the course of the weekend.  Now I just have to keep this feeling.

Manny is a relaxed, composed, and insightful guy.  His presentation was concise and understandable and he managed the testosterone level of the group perfectly such that even though we went through a number of highly charged exercises everybody kept working honestly and with a minimum of ego.  Manny is an exceptional instructor with a great way of conveying a style (systema) that is quite different from what many are accustomed to.  If you wish to expand your martial horizons (in blade-work or anything else) he is well worth seeking out.

Finally, a well deserved plug for Brian and SystemaNW (including Kaizen & Curt).  He puts on consistantly great quarterly seminars that are well attended by people from many different backgrounds and experience levels.  The systema instruction is always excellent, the work is honest, and the attitude is friendly & positive.  For those unfamiliar but interested in systema these seminars are a great way crosstrain and familiarize yourself with the system, for old hands these are a chance to shake things up by going a little deeper and to see some new/old friends.


----------

